# Pouch size does it make a difference



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Tried using a small target pouch the ones they sell online .
I am terrible with them .
I know those smaller pouches give you more speed but accuracy 
I have better luck with a bigger pouch . The ones I make are like 1in × 2.75 .
Just wondering if I'm alone here.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am honestly not sure about whether or not their is a difference in accuracy. I know my pouches are much smaller than the dimensions you have listed. I like them as small as possible.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

The pouch generally follows the size of the ammo, as far as I know.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I use that size pouch for 1\2 and 5\8" marbles. Works fine. The simple shot web site gives the sizes they sell with the suggested ammo size. They seem to have everything worked out pretty well.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Pouch size and weight is very important. Bear in mind that the bands must accelerate not only the ammo, but also the pouch and the rubber itself.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

We have run several test with pouch size verses speed and found out something we did not expect. When we used my soft bison pouch against a smaller firmer pouch with 1/2 steel ammo. The bison pouch actually shoot a couple of FPS faster or very close enough not to notice the speed difference. Since I only shoot 1/2 steel or 44 cal lead I cannot speak for smaller sizes of shot. We think that happened because that the softer pouch remained in contact a little longer than the firmer pouch, therefore accelerated a little more. Personally I am a little more accurate with the Larger bison pouch also! -- Cheers


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yes thanks for the info 
The pouch was made for 3/8 ammo but I found I shoot way better with my soft leather larger pouches everything from 3/8 to 1/2 inch marble 
I'm guessing its just what you are,use to and have more practise with that makes most the difference.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The basic slingshot pouch size was 1 inch by 3 inches. This was usually the standard. Then it was just a matter of personal taste. People would find what worked best for them and make them bigger or smaller. When I was younger, I always used bigger pouch say 1 1/8" x 3 1/8". That was basically because I was using bigger ammo,marbles ,round river stones etc. Had no money for many steel balls. Now I use a smaller pouch for the 3/8" steel I shoot. Go with whatever feels right. Have fun!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

When the ammo hits the rabbit I don't think pouch size is particularly important.

One advantage of a larger pouch is that they are more versatile. I would never be able to shoot a decent sized rock out of the pouches I use. I always thought I was at a bit of a disadvantage because of that.

Shoot what feels good.

winnie


----------

